# Pictures That Make You Say WOW!



## NicNak

*Pictures that make you say WOW! Photographers up close and personal with wildlife*

I should mention, one is of a dragonfly I believe.  In case some folks do not like bugs.  The rest are birds, deer, manatee (sea cow) and a squirrel


----------



## Daniel

Wow


----------



## Retired

Nice pictures;  BTW the big grey animal is a grey seal and not a manatee.

Here is a picture of a manatee.

If you will excuse my thread drift, one of my all time favorite places to visit is Blue Spring State Park in Central Florida, south of Deland which has a manatee sanctuary.

They can be seen from elevated walkways above the crystal clear water as they swim safe from pesky motor boats.


----------



## NicNak

TSOW said:


> Nice pictures;  BTW the big grey animal is a grey seal and not a manatee.
> 
> Here is a picture of a manatee.
> 
> If you will excuse my thread drift, one of my all time favorite places to visit is Blue Spring State Park in Central Florida, south of Deland which has a manatee sanctuary.
> 
> They can be seen from elevated walkways above the crystal clear water as they swim safe from pesky motor boats.



Thanks for showing manatee and letting me know it is grey seal.  Like the picture of the manatee you post too, so beautiful!.

The park Blue Spring State Park looks amazing.   Looks like something out of a movie!  Another WOW for that too!


----------



## Daniel

I have forwarded the URL to my peeps , so thanks NN.

A good comment there regarding the "buck at dawn" picture (which is my favorite of the pics):



> The condensation from the buck's breath and the way the light falls combine to give the image such an enchanting quality.


----------



## Eye Stigmata

Very cool!!


----------



## why

Wow indeed! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Daniel

World?s Most Stunning Data Centers 

Amazing Photo of Earth (taken with a balloon)

20 Amazing Images of Earth as Seen From Space


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Earthrise, Then and Now


----------



## SilentNinja

awesome earthrise, i saw sunrise from mars as well that was amazing! will try find the viddy ( i wasnt on mars! )


----------



## Daniel

Here comes the sun:

YouTube - NASA | New Eye on the Sun Delivers Stunning First Images

And something that looks like an abstract work of art:

Solar Path Recorded By Pinhole Camera Over Six Months


----------



## SilentNinja

i thought this was pretty wow...


----------



## Daniel

Castle in France + Lake + Beer Truck


----------



## SilentNinja

hows that for a tree house


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That's not a tree house. That's a tree swallowing a house. Like the movie _Poltergeist._


----------



## Daniel

I don't travel to other countries that much.  Now I know why


----------



## Daniel

Over Europe: 17 Sights from an Airplane


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

22 Incredible Photos of Faraway Places - My Modern Metropolis


----------



## Daniel

A park in Vancouver in the autumn:



Source: Flickr


----------



## Daniel

Rainbow Lorikeet | Project Noah


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Polish chicken:


----------



## Daniel

VIDEO: Revealing the Hidden Patterns of Birds and Insects in Motion - The Atlantic


----------



## amazingmouse

I have got 2 pictures with the Easter Bunny yesterday! We look really good together! This proves both of us are real! I can't post the pictures here for privacy reasons, but I have the prove on my phone.mg:


----------



## Daniel

Cave opening in Hawaii
Google Image Result for https://i.pinimg.com/originals/70/fc/9a/70fc9a00a5040998278eb078a0400ef2.jpg


----------



## Daniel

Photo by Leo Deegan


----------



## Daniel

Iceland ice cave 
photo by Colby Brown


----------



## Daniel

In Northern Italy:



Source: Daniel Schwabe's most interesting Flickr photos | Picssr


----------



## Daniel

Devil's Bridge in Sedona, AZ:



Source


----------



## Daniel

Decided to look up with my phone:




One of my Brahma hens this morning:


----------



## Daniel

_
Composite image of traffic on flight paths out of London Heathrow_

Source: Why Airlines Make Flights Longer on Purpose


----------



## Daniel

Hahonogeh Canyon at sunrise:


Coal Mine Canyon at sunset:


Dinosaur track in Tuba City:


Source:  Tuba City, AZ -- Wikipedia


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Airglow over Little Grand Canyon, Utah | Todays Image | EarthSky



"The Little Grand Canyon is a spectacular canyon in the San Rafael Swell of Utah. It's not very far from the town of Price, yet light pollution is minimal, especially if photographing to the south. On this particular night beautiful red and green airglow was captured by the camera. Airglow can sometimes be faintly visible to the naked eye, but long exposures modern digital sensors are sensitive to recording it. Both the green and red colors are from oxygen at from different heights of the atmosphere."

~ Marc Toso, photographer


----------



## Daniel

'Pale Blue Dot' Revisited
February 2020




Source: NASA


----------



## Daniel

Memorable moon photos from NASA and beyond (pictures) - CNET


*The moon from the space station
*
The Expedition 28 crew aboard the International Space Station took this photo of the moon in 2011. The colorful image shows layers of the Earth's atmosphere. The troposphere appears in orange and the bottom of the moon is lit up in a glowing sliver.


----------



## Lufero

Daniel said:


> Hahonogeh Canyon at sunrise:
> 
> 
> Coal Mine Canyon at sunset:
> 
> 
> Dinosaur track in Tuba City:
> 
> 
> Source:  Tuba City, AZ -- Wikipedia



Dinosaur track in Tuba City looks really impressive. I can't even imagine how big it is in real life.


----------



## forgetmenot

I really like the dinosaur track so cool.


----------



## Daniel

Pennsylvania Farm Moselem Springs PA - Etsy
					


This Color Photography item by KenworthyPhotoArt has 33 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Tullahoma, TN. Listed on Jun 12, 2022





					www.etsy.com


----------



## Daniel

Samuel H Boardman Brookings Oregon Landscape Photo Print - Etsy
					


This Color Photography item by JacobHughesPhoto has 27 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Englewood, CO. Listed on Jul 30, 2022





					www.etsy.com


----------



## Daniel

Baja California Sur - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				





_Playa Santispac on Bahía Concepción_


----------



## Daniel

_


"Close-up of the Charioteer of Delphi, a celebrated statue from the 5th century BC."_


----------

